# Anxiously awaiting......



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 2 (1 year old) FF Nubians. Calli Jo(Jo Jo for short) and Jewels. Had them since birth and love these girls Anyways the long 5 month wait for babies is ALMOST over!! Here are some pics of the girls and just curious for opnions on how close you all thought they were to kidding. They have both dropped, hip bones are more visible. Jewels actually looks skinnier since she dropped, very dairy like her mom.The first pic is of both of them, Jo Jo is on the left, Jewels, right. Jo Jo is due in 6 days and she is the darker doe with less white, more black markings and the first 3 pics are of her. Jewels is the doe with more white throughout. Since they are FF, do they tend to go a little early or late of due date. Their mom last year had triplet does and went 1 day over the 150 mark. Also guesses on how many babies they will have. They were both bred to a Red and White Nigerian buck, so could be colorful Hope these pictures come through on the first upload.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not good at guessing when they'll kid but just wanted to say they are pretty girls! Good luck kidding!


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you, I do think they are pretty and such sweet girls Goats are so much fun!


----------



## sarah_stone (Mar 9, 2014)

I am still pretty new to this, but I would guess Jewels goes first. No idea on how many babies, but I will cross my fingers that you get some beautiful does!


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Interesting Sarah Stone.....Jewels came in heat and was bred 5 days later than Jo Jo,but they were housed with the buck about 1 1/2 weeks before, so who knows. She definatley appears to have dropped more, hip bones really stinking out, and almost looks skinny and i noticed about a week ago that her ligaments were softer than the other doe bred sooner. But her udder isn't as filled out, But who knows with goats, they all show signs at different times in their pregnancy. So Sarah, do you find your goats tend to go early/late with due dates? And also I have never had first fresheners......do they tend to need assistance birthing more often than seasoned does? Appreciate all the advice and chats, I am somewhat new to the whole goat thing. Helps to throw ideas around


----------



## sarah_stone (Mar 9, 2014)

This is my first time with our does. Siam just kidded Monday night, still waiting on Whisper and Jolly is still pretty far out. We didn't have due dates because we kept them in the same pasture all last year. 

I am not sure how it is for goats, but for other animals I have had giving birth, you always need to watch first timers closely. I have had several moms be great and have easy births, but I have had several moms have difficult births or did not seem to have a strong maternal instinct to care for their young.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

What breed of goats do you have Sarah? Kidding is always such a fun time, but a bit stressful if you are new to it and have first timers Jo Jo had some discharge yesterday and more yellowish today and squishier in the ligaments, so a sign things are getting closer!


----------



## sarah_stone (Mar 9, 2014)

I have Oberhasli, there are pictures of them in the thread "Whisper and Siam waiting and waiting". We had difficulty with Siam's kid. It presented with only one leg and the head was back. Also, she was a big kid and I'm sure it would have been difficult to get her out even if she presented the right way.

Yellowish discharge is a good sign! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer. My goat Whisper's ligaments have softened and hardened so many times I have lost count, so I don't have much faith in that method for kidding time.:whatgoat:


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay I went and found your thread and what a cute little baby!! So you are waiting to on Whisper to kid The waiting is the hardest part And Whisper is a first freshener too I see. I will have to keep following and see how it goes with her kidding.....hope all goes well and that soon we both get babies!!!!!!! Yeah I gave my girls the herbal pregnancy tonic, suppose to help make things easier, hopefully it helps, I gave it to my doe last year and she kidded triplets fine with no help, so who knows!? Can't hurt


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Picture of Jo Jo from this morn. She has had some yellowish discharge for a couple days. This is the most. Udder has filled out more, pretty squishy in ligament area. What do you think, in the next day or 2 maybe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is the plug. Did you write down the dates that the buck was in with them? AGS has a gestation calculator under their education area. I would do the 1st and last days that the buck was in with them and then you will have your range on when they should kid.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes I do have date she was in heat and bred. She is due on March 17th.


----------



## sarah_stone (Mar 9, 2014)

I have only been through one kidding so far, but I would say she still has a little while. For Siam the clue to her kidding on the day was a very tight udder. So I would feel her udder every day.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

GUESS WHAT? Jo Jo just kidded this morning!!! WOO HOO!!! She is one proud mama and had twins. A dark colored flashy little boy and a blonde girl, LOL! I had kind of been keeping an eye on her this morn, cause of all the white mucous, full udder, and she acted a bit off. Quieter than normal and very mellow(she usually is the loud, rowdy one). Nothing screamed at me that she was going to for sure kid today. I took a shower and at about 10:00 this morn looked out the window and her and her sister(Jewels) were staring in the barn. Just staring. Like deer in headlights. Then I saw a pink goo string from her behind. Rushed out there and there was a baby in the corner. It took Jo Jo a bit to realize it was her baby since she is a FF. I had to work with her but now she is one proud mama. She birthed the other one then, no problems, easy as pie. The babies are healthy, strong, and doing fine!! Already outside, walking around in the sun, LOL!! first pics of the the handsome little dude and the others, the pretty blonde doe


----------



## sarah_stone (Mar 9, 2014)

they are beautiful and I guessed wrong on all accounts lol! Have fun with your new kids:stars:


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Sarah and just never know with goats, LOL! They have a way of surprising us all Just thankful everything went smooth and no problems!!


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

AND.....Jewels had her babies....3 days early even Guess I had early girls this year Labor went fine and I didn't have to assist so double yay!! Anyways she had twin does and like her sis, a dark one and blonde/red one. Dark one is Jasmine, blonde is Ginger. They are so sweet


----------

